# Estação Meteorológica da Cova da Piedade - Froggit WH1080.



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 01:28)

Boa noite, após muitos anos sem a possibilidade de adquirir uma Estação que me permitisse acompanhar ao pormenor o clima aqui da minha região eis que finalmente e vinda directamente da Alemanha tenho em minha posse e melhor, já devidamente montada a minha Estação Meteorológica Amadora!
É com grande satisfação que já posso finalmente partilhar com esta comunidade que tanto conhecimento me transmitiu e continua a transmitir o clima em tempo real aqui na cidade de Almada mais concretamente na Cova da Piedade.
A estação encontra-se online e já registada no Wunderground pelo que vos indico desde já o url para que a possam acompanhar sempre que possível. Tenho a dizer que ainda estou a estudar a melhor forma de a colocar a debitar permanentemente os dados online sem ter que deixar o PC sempre ligado, por isso se por acaso nos próximos tempos ela estiver offline já sabem a razão. Estou de resto a pensar adquirir numa outra ocasião um RS um pouco melhor embora não tenha razões de queixa deste que veio de origem.

*Detalhes da montagem
*
A Estação encontra-se no telhado da casa de um familiar que reside a 40m de mim e está instalada a cerca de 7/8m do solo. Tenho a possibilidade de a colocar mais alta mas irei tratar disso no próximo fim de semana devido ao horário laboral apertado. Está exposta a ventos de todos os quadrantes embora atrás da mesma esteja um prédio ligeiramente mais elevado que pode eventualmente bloquear um pouco os ventos de Leste, de qualquer maneira ainda está a uma distância considerável. 

Aqui o link directo da Estação no Wunderground:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALMADA7#history

Deixo-vos também algumas fotos provisórias da Estação em si, amanhã postarei do local onde está instalada. 

E agora que venham de lá essas sugestões/críticas que é sempre necessário nestas alturas!


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2017 às 06:07)

Bom dia,

Com este tipo de colar, a instalação vai ser protegida
https://shopdelta.eu/collier-de-distance-ozp-50_l4_p259.html?set_lang_id=7


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, após muitos anos sem a possibilidade de adquirir uma Estação que me permitisse acompanhar ao pormenor o clima aqui da minha região eis que finalmente e vinda directamente da Alemanha tenho em minha posse e melhor, já devidamente montada a minha Estação Meteorológica Amadora!
> ...
> 
> *Detalhes da montagem
> ...




Parabéns!!

Embora as fotos que colocas não sejam elucidativas da localização/instalação da estação, adianto-te já o seguinte:

*- Esse varão como está instalado vai abanar (partir!!?) por todos os lados (não sei também se o resto do mastro está "espiado")*

*- Esse pluviómetro vai registar chuva quando não chover (tens que baixá-lo bastante)*

*- Esse RS não vai permitir teres temperaturas reais ( Como fazer um RS: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-radiation-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/*


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Com este tipo de colar, a instalação vai ser protegida
> https://shopdelta.eu/collier-de-distance-ozp-50_l4_p259.html?set_lang_id=7



É uma boa ideia! Ela já tem 2 braçadeiras em metal e mais umas quantas de plástico, mas nunca é demais a protecção. Vou ver se encontro essa peça no Leroy Merlin. Muito obrigado @Toby


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

Aqui estão tal como prometido as fotos do local onde está instalada:
















Completamente exposta como se pode ver na imagem a quase todas as direcções vectoriais:






Aqui está a tal "vivenda" que falei que pode eventualmente bloquear os ventos de Leste, embora a distância que tem da estação seja ainda relativa.






Mais uma foto detalhada virada para Leste, o problema é que sem ser aqui não consigo arranjar local pelo menos em altura para a colocar, é o único problema o assim por alto em relação ao local de instalação,


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia @Kraliv , antes de mais muito obrigado pelo feedback .

Em relação ás questões que colocas-te, o varão em si estava colocado muito mais para cima, ele chega sensivelmente à altura de 12metros mas eu baixei precisamente para não abanar. Tendo em conta que em dias de tempestade o vento de Oeste aqui neste local é muito agressivo tive de o baixar mais um pouco para não abanar e partir. A estação em si fiz questão de a prender bem assim como os respectivos instrumentos e o varão.

Relativamente ao pluviómetro é uma situação a ver, eu segui o standart da PCE-FWS20 através de um tutorial que vi no Youtube mas vou aguardar até este evento do final de semana para estudar os valores em si. 

No que diz respeito ao RS de facto não é dos melhores até porque o sensor/higrómetro parece estar muito apertado dentro do próprio RS, estou a pensar adquirir um da Davis em breve.


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Com este tipo de colar, a instalação vai ser protegida
> https://shopdelta.eu/collier-de-distance-ozp-50_l4_p259.html?set_lang_id=7



Bom dia, parabéns pela aquisição, tenho andado de volta de uma dessas, mas como não tenho nem local, nem as condições necessárias para uma boa instalação é melhor continuar com uma básica com o meu RS adaptado.
Quanto ao que já foi dito, ainda não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para dizer o que pode estar bem ou mal, mas quanto à fixação do varão da estação ao outro fixo, penso que seja imperativo meteres um/dois acessórios destes que o Toby mencionou.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 10:37)

Boas, ontem quando cheguei a casa ainda tive tempo de ir ao Leroy comprar as abraçadeiras para reforçar a Estação. Acho que nem com ventos sustentados de 140km/h ou rajadas superiores aquilo se desprende. 
Estive a verificar alguns tópicos no Fórum relativamente à possibilidade de alteração de dados no pluviómetro devido ao abanar constante do mesmo e penso que até ao momento está tudo correcto em comparação com outras estações aqui perto.
Aproveitei de resto para calibrar a pressão uma vez que tinha valores na ordem dos 1030 hPa há 2 dias atrás algo que claramente estaria errado, neste momento já está operacional , agora só falta adquirir o Software de forma a colocar a debitar 24/7 embora o PC esteja ligado neste momento.


----------

